# Desert Tortoises and Their Eating Decisions



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 22, 2015)

In another conversation, on the CTTC Yahoo List, I had asked why CDT sometimes eat certain things a lot, and they later simply ignore and walk away from the same. I had noticed this with Baja fairy duster, globe mallow, both colors, and with desert willow flowers, among a few other things.

Don Williams, California desert tortoise expert, posted his answer. It was a most excellent explanation for those of us who are gopherus hosts, about our cares and their eating habits. Had to share, quote ...

Different plants contain different nutrients and they KNOW when they need something and when they don’t. They also seem to have a natural cycle that will make them start to gravitate to more of the higher fiber lower water/sugar content as the summer draws to a close and they need to begin preparation for brumation. Only problem is that when they are “fed” they often lose that natural cycle and it can cause problems, such as when they are fed greens that are high in phosphorus and potassium in late fall and it depletes their calcium which is necessary to help buffer their toxin build-up during brumation.

In the wild, they will naturally avoid those plants but in captivity sometimes they can’t, then we have the tortoise that wakes up in spring, seems to be just a little off, not walking as tall, maybe a little difficulty with rear legs, sometimes eating and then dying suddenly from renal issues that built up during winter sleep.

Is why I try to do a lot of variety planting and let them choose.

There is however, one variable I can’t cover and that is the different plants that sometimes grow in the desert due to rain cycles, some years is a totally different bunch of plants than others.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 22, 2015)

It makes sense to me better then my AZDT' s are spoiled . thanks for the info.


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2015)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> In another conversation, on the CTTC Yahoo List, I had asked why CDT sometimes eat certain things a lot, and they later simply ignore and walk away from the same. I had noticed this with Baja fairy duster, globe mallow, both colors, and with desert willow flowers, among a few other things.
> 
> Don Williams, California desert tortoise expert, posted his answer. It was a most excellent explanation for those of us who are gopherus hosts, about our cares and their eating habits. Had to share, quote ...
> 
> ...




It is good to gather different opinions for sure....I host a tort here that no matter what I put in front of him --he will humor me and take a nibble or two and then smash it all down as he walks right over it to graze on the natural vegetation...while other times he will completely consume and entire large head of organic romaine....so, yes, we can all speculate what we believe to be the reasons for their behavior...it is what makes it fun and also inspires us to allow as much grazing as possible.....fun share.


----------

